# land plant experiments



## blackdog76 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been experimenting with growing dry mosses underwater and have been getting good results. Tried some moss that was growing on my stairs and recently found some star moss that has been going strong for 3 weeks underwater. It's crazy how easy I can get this stuff to remain happy but I can't grow some aquatic plants at all.


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, cool! Looks like its doing good submersed! From what I've read some species can and some cant. Isn't the first time this subject has come up here on PT. Check out this thread!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...0545-can-you-grow-emersed-moss-submersed.html


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I have terrestrial moss on a piece of wood that sticks out of the top of the water. When I do water changes or top offs the edges get submersed for a few days till the water drops back down. It seems to be doing fine.


----------



## blackdog76 (Dec 18, 2011)

That looks like the first moss that I tried. It did fine underwater in direct sunlight for 2 months and pearled every day. Similar experiment in a mason jar. Only changed the water a few times. Now that it's getting hotter, the water dried up, but it would still be going strong if it didn't, I'm sure.



kamikazi said:


> I have terrestrial moss on a piece of wood that sticks out of the top of the water. When I do water changes or top offs the edges get submersed for a few days till the water drops back down. It seems to be doing fine.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

bumping this thread. I've been experimenting with some land mosses as well and they seem to be growing submersed for the last 3 weeks. Here's two varieties I found in the backyard. Interesting looking mosses. I have no clue on their names though


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

This is really interesting! Any chance these mosses could be toxic to fish if ingested? How did you clean the moss before placing in the tank?


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

yes thats definitely a concern make sure you soak them for a while before adding to any tank with fish. I have mine in a fishless planted tank.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think there is much risk of mosses being toxic to fish. Plus, I'd kinda hope that any fish that likes to chew on plants would either be able to tolerate the plant toxins, or have some way of telling they are there and avoiding them.

Anyways, this is interesting, I'd like to see how things turn out long term. A lot of plants can do fine submerged for short time periods. I imagine mosses may be more prone towards an amphibious lifestyle than most other plants.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

What I've noticed is that aquatic mosses seem to feel tougher and stringier than terrestrial mosses. Aquatic mosses feel like cut up strips of canvas while terrestrial mosses feel like yarn. Just a weird observation.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, first time I felt java moss, I was surprised how corse it was.


----------

